# A CHANGE FOR THE BETTER



## KammyTT

Does anyone have any ideas on how to improve the ttforum? and before you start going on about grammer, dont!!!! :roll:.


----------



## Blade_76

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=7

:roll:


----------



## PaulG

KammyTT said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to improve the ttforum? and befoe you start going on about grammer dont!!!! :roll:


Be*fore* I go on about gramm*ar* then, how about better spelling?

Still...grammar...*I* do like to see capital letters at the begining of sentences, and do*n't* like to see apostrophes missed. Sorry, I couldn't resist!!:twisted:


----------



## TeeTees

Getting rid of the Merry Christmas would be a start  :wink:


----------



## KammyTT

Blade_76 said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=7
> 
> :roll:


]
eh? :roll:


----------



## John-H

TTcool suggested the Google Toolbar as it can automatically correct spelling as you tripe


----------



## KammyTT

is that better? :lol:


----------



## CBX

Split it up into more sections such as engine/susspension/ice etc


----------



## TTCool

Kimmitt said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on how to improve the ttforum? and before you start going on about grammar, dont!!!! :roll:.


Q. Are you some sort of masochist?

John_H has all the answers to this sort of enquiry :lol: :lol: try him :roll:

Joe


----------



## TTCool

Something weired here, I quoted KammyTT in my reply which had the incorrect spelling of grammar and the quote came up Kimmitt with the correct spelling of grammar. :?

The sooner you realize you can't improve on perfection the happier you will be 

Joe & John


----------



## John-H

TTCool said:


> Something weired here, I quoted KammyTT in my reply which had the incorrect spelling of grammar and the quote came up Kimmitt with the correct spelling of grammar. :?
> 
> The sooner you realize you can't improve on perfection the happier you will be
> 
> Joe & John


Yes but if I used that thing I wouldn't have been able to put "*... as you tripe*." instead of " *... as you type*" - not that anyone appreciates my jokes [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Steve_t

Firefox 2.0 seems to have a built-in spell checker that automatically checks your forum entries as you type, underlining any mis-spelt words in red!

Only problem is that it seems to be set for US spelling, but that's probably an improvement on some of the posts we see on here every day... :wink:


----------



## TTCool

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something weired here, I quoted KammyTT in my reply which had the incorrect spelling of grammar and the quote came up Kimmitt with the correct spelling of grammar. :?
> 
> The sooner you realize you can't improve on perfection the happier you will be
> 
> Joe & John
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but if I used that thing I wouldn't have been able to put "*... as you tripe*." instead of " *... as you type*" - not that anyone appreciates my jokes [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

John

I didn't use 'that thing' :? You missed the main point...KammyTT and Kimmitt are two different words. [smiley=smoking.gif]

Joe


----------



## TTCool

John-H said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something weired here, I quoted KammyTT in my reply which had the incorrect spelling of grammar and the quote came up Kimmitt with the correct spelling of grammar. :?
> 
> The sooner you realize you can't improve on perfection the happier you will be
> 
> Joe & John
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but if I used that thing I wouldn't have been able to put "*... as you tripe*." instead of " *... as you type*" - not that anyone appreciates my jokes [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

John

The toolbar does not automatically correct spelling, you have to invoke the feature.

Joe


----------



## Captain Beeflat

Returning to the topic if I may.
Many of us, perhaps older, members have always owned off beat sports cars and enjoyed maintaining them. There were no local dealershops for TT Replica Frazer Nash, 1.5 litre Aston Martins or blown 1750 Alfa Romeos. 
May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair which could build up in the form of a Haynes Manual. Brakes, suspension, steering, cam belt change for example. Many of these features may already be posted but lost in the miasma of the site.
Another aspect could be the reluctance to pay the high labour charges vital to pay the overheads of the glass palace Main Dealerships.


----------



## TTCool

Q. How many masochists does it take to populate a Forum? 

Joe


----------



## John-H

TTCool said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something weired here, I quoted KammyTT in my reply which had the incorrect spelling of grammar and the quote came up Kimmitt with the correct spelling of grammar. :?
> 
> The sooner you realize you can't improve on perfection the happier you will be
> 
> Joe & John
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but if I used that thing I wouldn't have been able to put "*... as you tripe*." instead of " *... as you type*" - not that anyone appreciates my jokes [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John
> 
> I didn't use 'that thing' :? You missed the main point...KammyTT and Kimmitt are two different words. [smiley=smoking.gif]
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Now you're just making my head spin Joe and I can'r spell anyway [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :wink:


----------



## TTCool

Captain Beeflat said:


> Returning to the topic if I may.
> Many of us, perhaps older, members have always owned off beat sports cars and enjoyed maintaining them. There were no local dealershops for TT Replica Frazer Nash, 1.5 litre Aston Martins or blown 1750 Alfa Romeos.
> May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair which could build up in the form of a Haynes Manual. Brakes, suspension, steering, cam belt change for example. Many of these features may already be posted but lost in the *miasma* of the site.
> Another aspect could be the reluctance to pay the high labour charges vital to pay the overheads of the glass palace Main Dealerships.


'Miasma' now that *is* a word I like. On the other hand I don't like to think the Forum is acquiring an unwholesome atmosphere 

Joe [smiley=smoking.gif]

Joe


----------



## TeeTees

Captain Beeflat said:


> May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair which could build up in the form of a Haynes Manual. Brakes, suspension, steering, cam belt change for example. Many of these features may already be posted but lost in the miasma of the site.


Good shout ^ :wink:

What about care & detailing as well, ie. best products + how to use them guides, people's recommendations for interiour/exterior cleaning, blah, blah, blah....


----------



## TTCool

TeeTees said:


> Captain Beeflat said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair which could build up in the form of a Haynes Manual. Brakes, suspension, steering, cam belt change for example. Many of these features may already be posted but lost in the miasma of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shout ^ :wink:
> 
> What about care & detailing as well, ie. best products + how to use them guides, people's recommendations for interiour/exterior cleaning, blah, blah, blah....
Click to expand...

At great risk to life and limb may I suggest you type in 'detailing' in the Google Toolbar in the manner suggested in my post 'Finding help quickly'. You will find everything that has been said on this Forum about the subject. You will see the first few lines of all the posts and you will be able to select which advice you would like to read.

You know you want to

Joe


----------



## HighTT

Captain Beeflat said:


> Many of us, perhaps older, members have always owned off beat sports cars and enjoyed maintaining them. There were no local dealershops for TT Replica Frazer Nash, 1.5 litre Aston Martins or blown 1750 Alfa Romeos.
> May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair .


If YOU owned any/all of the above - LUCKY YOU 8)

I suppose YOU might find it useful to have a section on the maintenance
of Perinet valves on the Loophonium or harpic-phone - circa 1960 IIRC  :wink:


----------



## TeeTees

TTCool said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Beeflat said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest a board specifically for maintenence and repair which could build up in the form of a Haynes Manual. Brakes, suspension, steering, cam belt change for example. Many of these features may already be posted but lost in the miasma of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> Good shout ^ :wink:
> 
> What about care & detailing as well, ie. best products + how to use them guides, people's recommendations for interiour/exterior cleaning, blah, blah, blah....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At great risk to life and limb may I suggest you type in 'detailing' in the Google Toolbar in the manner suggested in my post 'Finding help quickly'. You will find everything that has been said on this Forum about the subject. You will see the first few lines of all the posts and you will be able to select which advice you would like to read.
> 
> You know you want to
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Hey, it worked  I didn't realise that's what it's there for....DUH ! :roll: :wink:


----------



## MikeyG

Steve_t said:


> Firefox 2.0 seems to have a built-in spell checker that automatically checks your forum entries as you type, underlining any mis-spelt words in red!
> 
> Only problem is that it seems to be set for US spelling, but that's probably an improvement on some of the posts we see on here every day... :wink:


It's even more of an improvement if you use the British English dictionary - it's an Add-on (Extension) - here: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3366/


----------



## Blade_76

KammyTT said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=7
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> eh? :roll:
Click to expand...

Its a link to a part of the forum for.... "*Site news*
Having problems with the site? *Got any suggestions*? Got any questions on the forums?" :wink:


----------



## Captain Beeflat

High TT. Yes, I did own all those cars; and a couple of Aston DB2s. Not one cost more than Â£500, but prices were different in the 60s and 70s.

Joe. Thanks for that method of trawling. Being new to both TTs and this forum, I am still finding my way.


----------



## TTCool

MikeyG said:


> It's even more of an improvement if you use the British English dictionary - it's an Add-on (Extension) - here: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3366/


Good tip, Mikey. Firefox Add-ons.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

Blade_76 said:


> Kimmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=7
> 
> :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> eh? :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a link to a part of the forum for.... "*Site news*
> Having problems with the site? *Got any suggestions*? Got any questions on the forums?" :wink:
Click to expand...

Correct. This post and some previous posts, including one of mine, should have been in the Site News section. Trouble is, 'nobody' goes there, so the chances of any imparted knowledge being noticed is likely to be overlooked. It's a bit like the Events section; people post once in the main forum first. It is still the best TT Forum by far 

Joe


----------



## John-H

Don't forget the forum search is now fixed too, which is a very powerful tool for finding all sorts, now it's been fixed  .


----------



## KenTT

Hi John 



John-H said:


> Don't forget the forum search is now fixed too, which is a very powerful tool for finding all sorts, now it's been fixed  .


Is it :?: It always seems to return more than I asked for :x .

Joe, your on good form today. BTW I had no internet access at work today, so I have only just noticed all these little gems.

Like the idea of a maintenence section.


----------



## John-H

KenTT said:


> Hi John
> 
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the forum search is now fixed too, which is a very powerful tool for finding all sorts, now it's been fixed  .
> 
> 
> 
> Is it :?: It always seems to return more than I asked for :x .
> 
> Joe, your on good form today. BTW I had no internet access at work today, so I have only just noticed all these little gems.
> 
> Like the idea of a maintenence section.
Click to expand...

Hi Ken, I like the idea of a maintenance section too. There is a FAQ sticky at the top which has some useful info but it needs Jae to add things to it and he has limited time. I started carting around my How tos in my sig strip but it would be useful if peoples submissions could be organised better than the random collection in one place approach. One problem might be the split between Mk1 and Mk2 - do we have a Mk1 version and a Mk2 version too? There is a danger of ending up with too many forums. Check this out to see what I mean: http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.php?name=Forums

As regards the search it works for me. If you tick the "Search for all terms" button then it will do a Boolian AND function search i.e. will find all posts containing ALL the words you've entered but if you don't tick the option it defaults to posts with any one OR more of the words you've entered - is that why it comes back with too many? You can refine further by author etc. I'm sure you know this - what's the problem exactly?


----------



## KammyTT

wow  just got home from working nightshift to find you guys have been hard at work with your opinions :lol:


----------



## KenTT

Hi John thanks for your help  . Erm finger trouble    .


----------

